# My SAE, a fishy tale...



## corvus (Apr 9, 2003)

When I started the 90 gallon in my sig, about 5 years ago, I got 8 small true SAE to help with algae control. After the initial set-up algae war (an ugly few months), it's been pretty well balanced ever since. Never had any major outbreaks of any algae, but they served a purpose, constantly cruising and mouthing pretty much all the leaves. I think they were getting any spot algae (or whatever) before it could get established and cause trouble.

I'm certain that keeping all the nutrients and such in a balance _that works for me_ is the prime reason I haven't had algae problems, but I do believe the SAE helped. For all these years they never ate any plants, and I made sure they had algae wafers along with regular foods. They ate any and all food items with enthusiasm!

Over this time, my school had dwindled to 4. Two of them carpet surfed through an equipment hole in my canopy, a hole so small I still have a hard time believing they made it out. The other two died when some disease I still cannot ID swept through my tank in winter 2003.

A couple weeks ago I got some very nice Rotala Wallichi, and it was really growing great! Out of nowhere, my SAE decided that it was very tasty and went on a mission to eat it all! 
Well, they had to go, and I have other tanks they should like just fine.
I knew it would be tough to catch them, so I set out to do that today.
I telecommute part-time, and today work was slow, so I went about my mission sporadically throughout the day. By 3pm I had all 4 in a bucket with a big chunk of Egeria to keep them calm & happy (supposedly), and my tank was not destroyed! Some plant damage, but far less than expected.
I knocked off work at 5, only to discover that one of them had jumped out of the bucket and joined his former brothers in carpet surfer heaven, dammit!
The last 3 amigos are now in another tank, they should live a few more happy years there if they just quit jumping out!

Has anyone else had problems with SAE eating R. Wallichi?
These fish had plenty to eat, including algae wafers, so I just don't understand why they decided that particular plant was so tasty, when they had never eaten any plants before.


----------



## werner (Jul 6, 2006)

> Has anyone else had problems with SAE eating R. Wallichi?


You betcha! Check out this thread: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ums/28917-amano-sae-eating-my-e-tenellus.html


----------



## corvus (Apr 9, 2003)

Thanks Werner.

My R. Wallichi wasn't killed by the SAE, but if the fish hadn't gone, they would have killed the plants.

As I very randomly read threads, SAE don't have a very good reputation here. Not horrible, but not too good either.
I'd have to agree their best algae eating years(or months) are when young, but in my totally unscientific opinion, I think they continue to do _some_ good as they get older. I think numbers play a role here, they seem to behave better and continue 'working over' leaves when you keep 4 or more together. Twice I tried taking 2 of them to another tank, and they were not happy. They got all aggro and started trying to latch on to other large fish. They didn't mouth any leaves and seemed nervous all the time. Both times when I put them back with the school, they were happy.

Now the school is down to 3, in my 45 NPT, we shall see what happens.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I never knew SAE's were jumpers. But your accounts are too true. They are excitable, and eager to eat anything that fits in their mouths. Right now my SAEs are small and in schools of 5. They love to dart around, and chase each other. 

One thing I noticed that I don't see during my research before purchasing them, was the fact that they grow pretty quickly. I think in the two months I had them they have grown a half to a whole inch.

-John N.


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

Guys, I feel your pain. I set up a 90 gallon planted last September and read of course what a terrifc algae eater that SAE are. Well, first I waltzed into my local Petco where the fish brain trust works. I saw a fish labeled algae eater and asked and sure enough, they said he's an SAE. So I bought it and plopped him in the tank. I realized quickly I would need an army of these things with the algae I had at first so I tried another lfs and bought 12 little, teeny baby SAE...... They were so cute, swam around in formation, slept in cute spots, hung around together, and grew..... 

I had no idea what I was in for. They got huge, at least for 12 in one tank and literally dominated all basic life forms in the tank, with one exception. The CHINESE algae eater Petco sold me. Today, he's about 6 inches long and an absolute terror. Thankfully, he/she/it is actually very peaceful, does not dart around like the SAE do and is still allowed to have residence in the tank.. As for the SAE, traded in, those that did not commit suicide at night. More than once we awoke to the cat on the bed with dried fish bait. What a life. They pulled all kinds of plants out, including every attempt I made at the time to grow HC. Anyway, people should be told the truth about those fish. Once they get to a certain size they quit eating algae anyways and fight all the tetras off for their food.


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks for yr advice guys. My SAEs are getting bigger and because of them, I've difficulty having Java moss and Christmas Moss.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Mar 17, 2006)

cant say I have SAEs eating my R. waliichii

I have 9 SAE of them in my 125 gal, R. waliichii are growing like nuts either they never ate them or the rotala grow faster than the rate of them being eaten

I guess there is an exception to every rule, because my angel fishes developed a taste for blyxa aubertii and blyxa japonica


----------

